# For Sale - 2002 Audi S6 Avant Wagon RARE 1 of 27 Amulet Red



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Pictures here: https://providence.craigslist.org/cto/d/north-kingstown-2002-audi-s6-avant/6820238146.html

WILL TRADE for a newer VW or Audi, ideally a 4cyl. Moving to California and need something with better gas mileage, must be automatic.

For sale is my rare 2002 S6 Avant in factory Amulet Red over black leather sport seats and dark grey alcantara headliner and pillars (1 of 27 ever made in this combo, 1 of less than 1200 C5 S6 wagons made for North America). The S6 is in absolutely perfect mechanical condition (absolutely NO leaks of any kind and does not burn oil) with an extensive maintenance history of all major services performed in the last 2 years, including:

- OEM replacement of the entire 5-speed automatic transmission and transmission module (including a new valve body)
- OEM replacement of ABS module
- timing belt & water pump replaced
- brake pads, rotors, and calipers
- valve cover gaskets
- 4 brand new all season tires (less than 1,000 miles on them)
- MAF sensor
- starter
- front control arms (including ball joints and bushings)
- spark plugs
- tie rods
- instrument cluster (no dead pixels)
- OEM RS6 steering wheel (perforated leather, paddle shifters instead of buttons)
- Magnaflow exhaust
- full synthetic oil changes every 5000 miles
- Android head unit radio with Bluetooth and WiFi compatibility and much more that I can provide extensive details of if interested.

This S6 has the 340hp 4.2 liter V8 (pre timing chain engine, so no headaches there) and it drives like a new car with all the maintenance that has been performed. The interior is in excellent condition with no tears or rips in any of the leather or the alcantara headliner. There is no structural rust on the car at all, just typical surface rust on the underside (as it is the perfect NE winter car). I have a pre-purchase inspection from Inskip Audi that I had performed to prove this and the perfect mechanical condition I previously described, as well as the Carfax. The exterior cosmetic flaws are limited to a crack in the front bumper (which I have a replacement bumper for, just needs paint), a rust spot developing on the hatch that is caused by a paint chip that the previous owner never fixed, and some rust forming behind the drivers side rear wheel well that has been partially repaired by a previous owner. Overall the paint is in great condition, with clear coat peeling in only a couple areas (none on the hood, mostly on the rear bumper).

As is typical with Audis of this era, the windshield wiper engine needs to be re-lubricated, as the wipers can sometimes be very slow or get stuck periodically. One of the brake pad sensors is faulty as the brake pad light is illuminated even though all pads were recently replaced. The air bag light is on due to a triggered code in one of the seat belt buckle sensors (buckle still works perfectly, these old sensors trip easily). Lastly, the check engine light is on because of the catless Magnaflow exhaust, but the code can be cleared for inspection if need be (the CEL stays off for a good amount of time when you clear the cat code). All of these issues are nitpicky things that can be fixed very easily and in no way affect the everyday drivability of the car.

Asking $7000. I daily drive this S6, so the mileage will climb a little. I'm moving to California and I need a car with better gas mileage, otherwise I'd keep this forever in New England. Please feel free to contact me with any questions at 4oh1-53three-four84one. Will trade for a newer Volkswagen or Audi, specifically a GTI.


----------

